# Indica pics



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm looking to get some of these lil ladies and was wondering if anyone had pics of some of the best indicas around. Which is the best? Shortest? Matures fastest?


----------



## leelow (Nov 6, 2006)

fast, short, good smoke, indica , anything with nl cross, not to much if any sativa. nl, ak48.


----------



## dogger (Nov 7, 2006)

bombbudpuffa I've been growing these NL from Willy Jack Seeds for about three years now.  The NL i have going right now are the best I've seen, no topping or training of any type and there just over 3 feet 4 weeks into flowering, compact bushy little buggers. They finish in 8 weeks and the yield is average and the high is real nice.

Afghani is the other strain I've grown for a while but it tends to stretch to 4 or 5 feet by the end of flower but finishes in 8 weeks if not sooner.   The smoke is real thick, and hits really hard, yeild is amazing at least 2 ounces of a 5 foot plant.

Heres some pics for you the first two are NL 2 weeks into flowering and the next two are Afghani and NL 4 weeks into flowering, also stuck one in with Hemp Star in the pick, not sure if i like this strain yet, being a prick to grow

Hope this helps, peace


----------



## Mutt (Nov 7, 2006)

Nirvanas NL Pure Indica. Potent and a neutral flavor. Munchies hit hard and sleep right after. Which was good for an insomniac like me. Total plant ht. was about 2-2.5 feet topped only.

I've got some more indicas in the works currently. Figure another month or so we'll be posting bud shots up.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 7, 2006)

Thnx!


----------



## MJ20 (Nov 7, 2006)

Mutt, im new to the growing thing..so you're saying it maxes out at a height of roughly 3 feet??Flowers and all?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 7, 2006)

Yes...topped!


----------



## Mutt (Nov 7, 2006)

caribbean_smoker_20 said:
			
		

> Mutt, im new to the growing thing..so you're saying it maxes out at a height of roughly 3 feet??Flowers and all?


 
Yeah it was a short little thing that had some decent yeild compared to the size of it. I was very happy with that strain.
I've always grown bagseed or hybrids. 
I've a got a grow journal going right now with several indica dom. strains going. Gonna take pics when I get a chance to update. but they are all in veg. right now.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 9, 2006)

*Here ya go. AK-48 clones put into flower when they were about 6 inches tall. They are almost ready for harvest and are between 15 and 20 inches tall now. *


----------



## RedandWhite (Nov 9, 2006)

Cherry Berry and Grape Fruit from Reeferman are both excellent indicas.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 9, 2006)

So many choices!


----------

